# best external dvd/cd burner for new mac mini



## adolfojm (Oct 14, 2004)

Can't seem to find ubiquitous agreement on a good external DVD/CD burner for a new gen Mac Mini. It would be great if it had firewire (use the allocated space on the mini since my USB ports are all full). Also great if it would burn Blue-ray with decent software. I know, sounds like a lot. Any input greatly appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Check out the offerings at OWC. I believe their drives will work with Toast, which is the best Mac burning software package.


----------

